# What kind of cleaning supplies do you use?



## Dpedraza (Oct 24, 2011)

I use armor all to for the leather, plastic trim pieces, and tires. Windows I put rainx on the outer surfaces so i don't really have to use my wipers. I also use the rainx fog stuff for interior. for all other exterior just depends on what i feel like buying.


----------



## Aeroscout977 (Nov 25, 2010)

I use lemon pledge on all black plastics outside the cabin everything else just substitute a generic or name brand common product. I prefer NXT 2.0 for my wax though but use a good carnuba (sp?) based wax before winter


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

I use ICE Detailer (interior & exterior), rainx for windows, armorall wash & wax, and the home vacum cleaner.

I have the LS with painted hubs on steelies, so I'm not wasting money on tire shine or a rim cleaner until I get my MSR's


----------



## chuck5330 (Oct 1, 2011)

I always use ICE on the exterior. Initial coat of Zymol for wax, then use ICE once a month with the ice detailer weekly. Finish is incredibly smooth and glossy. I get compliments all the time about how smooth and shiny it is. I used it for four years on my black cobalt, and it was just as shiny as the day I bought it when I sold it 4 yrs later. I also use ice interior detailer for the dash. Cleans and smells nice without the armor all residue left behind.


----------



## yourdoinitwrong (Aug 7, 2011)

MafiaLTZ11 said:


> Being as this is my first new car and most expensive thing i have purchased, I treat this thing better than my gf.
> 
> *Am I Ridiculous for buying all Meguiars supplies?*
> 
> ...


Nope, not ridiculous. I buy all of my stuff online from a detailing company and most of it is things that are not available in stores (at least where I live). My last purchase was about $150 and that wouldn't be everything needed to do the entire car inside and out. For the interior plastics I use 303 Aerospace which is the best stuff you will ever find. It is low gloss, offers great protection, and lasts a long time. Other than that it is all just preference of how much you want to spend and what look you want to achieve. My process when I do the whole exterior is:

- Claybar
- 1st polish stage
- 2nd polish stage
- Glaze
- 1st sealant coat
- 2nd sealant coat
- 1st wax coat
- 2nd wax coat

That may seem ridiculous to some and it does take a LONG time but the results are great and I don't drive my car often or in bad weather so it stays clean for months. On the tires I use a water-based product because I hate the petroleum products that sling off all over the car because it sits on the tires rather than soaking in. In case you wanted to see their site, the company I use is Detailed Image - Premium Auto Detailing and Car Care Products. Free Holiday Shipping Available!. (Sorry for the stupid look of the link but I can figure out how to make it just show the address). Most of the exterior stuff I use comes from Chemical Guys or Poorboy's World as they are moderately priced and deliver good results.


----------



## smash (Dec 10, 2011)

No you are not. I have used it for 10+ years, I have tried everything on the shelf and keep coming back to Meguiars.
The difference is their products are easy to put on and take off and look great and last longer. 
Sure there may be better stuff, but what I learned is you will be throwing a lot of junk in the garbage searching for it. 

this is my process.
Meguiars deep crystal car wash - Tired all other they offer - for the price this stuff rocks. 
10% vinegar wash*
Mothers clay bar used with Meguiars quick detailer* - mothers clay was on sale  works good
Another wash.
Absorber dry
(*once per year)
Westlys bleach white on the tires - spray on dry, let sit for 2min, scrub w/ brush, rinse = new looking tire
*black spray paint on the plastic fender liners when needed 
Waxing process:
If you are waxing following wash - make sure the car is completely dry. I let it sit for an hour to dry. The water stuck in trim and other areas can really mess up a wax job. 
Meguiars Deep crystal paint cleaner
*Meguiars Ultimate Compound on trouble spots - swirls, scratches, haze etc. 
Meguiars Deep crystal polish
Meguiars Gold Class Liquid Wax

Interior:
Hot water and a rag
I dont use anything on the dash trim etc. 
I dont like my interior shiny or glossy or greasy 
I have tried the Meguiars natural shine spray - its OK, maybe helps repel dust but I wont by another bottle.
I use a windshield sun shade all year when parking outside. 
This is what works for me at a reasonable price. Good Luck!


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

On another side note, I wash my car once a week (every wednesday), and then depending on how dirty my car gets, I either detail or wash & detail it every sat/sun as well.

My mom/sis think I'm crazy, but I get compliments from friends and people on the street for how clean my car is.


----------



## Cruzzer (Dec 13, 2010)

It's all I use ccasion14:

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## evo77 (Sep 5, 2011)

This thread should be moved to the detailing forum.

+1 for Megs products. Their the best because their available most anywhere. Their affordable. And they simply work.


----------



## citydragon (Jul 21, 2011)

Can't go wrong using Meguiars products. 
When washing your car(s) are you using the "Two bucket method"?
Youtube has demonstrations on using the "Two bucket car wash method".


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

I hear the Harley Davidson wax is cheap and REALLY good.


----------



## maven (Feb 27, 2011)

I use meguiars interior quick detail spray, the exterior detail spray, and their plastic detailer #18 (awesome). My Cobalt has never been waxed, ever, :lol: but on everything else I usually use Meguiars as well, that or Poorboys


----------



## FatKidsCruze (Sep 2, 2011)

I too am a Meguiars fan. I like their tech 26 yellow liquid wax, everything else is OTS at any local autoparts store or superstore.


----------



## GoldenCruze (Dec 18, 2011)

citydragon said:


> Can't go wrong using Meguiars products.
> When washing your car(s) are you using the "Two bucket method"?
> Youtube has demonstrations on using the "Two bucket car wash method".


I use the car wash at the dealer. It's free for as long as I own the car. In good weather I might pull over and dry it before leaving the dealers lot.


----------



## Aeroscout977 (Nov 25, 2010)

GoldenCruze said:


> I use the car wash at the dealer. It's free for as long as I own the car. In good weather I might pull over and dry it before leaving the dealers lot.


Do they use brushes?


----------



## Arcticat (Feb 16, 2012)

I use Meguires products also, especially their detailing wax and cleaner. I use this every week, can do the whole car in 1/2hr.--Mike


----------



## silverls (Nov 12, 2011)

MafiaLTZ11 said:


> Being as this is my first new car and most expensive thing i have purchased, I treat this thing better than my gf.
> 
> Am I Ridiculous for buying all Meguiars supplies?
> 
> ...


Meguiars claybar,
Meguiars Gold Class Wax
Rain x quick detailer
Rain x window cleaner
Armor all.

Quit using car wash. It is completely unnecessary. You should just be using plain water and a soft cloth or sponge. That way the old wax doesn't get washed away and you can build layers upon layers of wax to get a good shine. Keep using paste wax if you are, if your using liquid wax stop. Liquid wax is nice for a quick detail but dies nothing to protect your paint.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## silverls (Nov 12, 2011)

My last car, after having it a year, i didn't even need to wash it anymore. There was do much built up wax layers that when it rained. It looks like i just completely detailed it. I would just dry it off when the rain stopped and be done with it. 

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## ErikBEggs (Aug 20, 2011)

MafiaLTZ11 said:


> Being as this is my first new car and most expensive thing i have purchased, I treat this thing better than my gf. Am I Ridiculous for buying all Meguiars supplies?Wash, wax, tire shine, interior cleaner, leather conditioner, etc.Just on the above i spent $60 at advance auto today!What all do you use?


LOL @ gf! LOL!I use the Delta Sonic (car wash chain) unlimited car wash plan.I just know who to go with for the additional stuff (leather clean, waxing). I have a crew at a certain non-chain wash for that.


----------



## moregrip (May 16, 2012)

I used to use Adams exclusively until recently when I switched to Chemical guys for a little savings. I usually buy the larger sizes (gallons) and go through detail spray like it's going out of style. Chemical Guys has alot to choose from so I rarely need to look elsewhere. I use Mequirs and Mothers as well, mainly there paste wax.


----------



## tecollins1 (Nov 6, 2011)

Ive been using turtle wax "Ice" interior and quick detailer.

The benefit to using the ice line is that it's "mostly" meant for people who are beginners. 

The wax won't leave residue on plastic if you have over spray.

The detailer is good on paint and plastic.

No worries about sun.

I usually get it on sale at "pepgirls"

Sent from iPhone 4


----------



## GoldenCruze (Dec 18, 2011)

> Do they use brushes?


 Yes they do. And no, I'm not concerned about damage because of that. You see, the dealer washes his whole fleet with that car wash, so they keep it in good shape. It's how mine got washed when I bought it. There's an attendant there to not only operate the wash, he'll also do some work like hosing off a really grubby vehicle before it goes through. There's almost always a line there waiting to go through. Last week I was behind a car that the dealership must have just sold because the guy who details the new sales was driving it.


----------



## sedanman (Dec 10, 2010)

I usually go to these forums for pro-detailer talk:
Autogeekonline Auto Detailing Forum


----------



## fastdriver (Jan 7, 2011)

I have been using Zaino products on my cars since the summer of 1998. They are easy to apply, last a long time and give a wet look shine that is amazing. The darker the color car, the better the Zaino products make it look. They are mail order only from NJ although I believe Sal Zaino has some distributors scattered here and there. I always get compliments on how my car looks. I am NOT a prefectionist, but people who see my car think so.


----------



## ssavon66 (May 11, 2012)

How often do you guys wax your vehicles? I have heard some people recomment waxing once a month and some every 3 or 4 months. I wash my car every other week.


----------



## fastdriver (Jan 7, 2011)

I wash my car when it looks dirty and use the Zaino if I think it needs a "lift"! Some people do the whole process on a regular basis. That's too much for me. My cars look fine on my schedule.


----------



## JeffBazell (Jan 24, 2012)

What's the best way to get rid of water spots? Some say diluted vinegar/water but others say the acid in the vinegar is bad for the paint. We have very hard water where I live so even if I squeegie after rinsing, lots of water spots still show up. Thx.


----------



## BladeOfAnduril (Apr 27, 2012)

I'm using Mothers on mine. Mothers wash and wax for cleaning exterior. Mothers spray wax for drying/between waxes. For waxing, Mothers Synthetic Wax, which is awesome. For touch ups Mothers Showtime. The only thing not Mothers that I'm using is Maguires ultimate protectant for plastics and tires. None of the shops around here stock the mothers protectant. 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## yourdoinitwrong (Aug 7, 2011)

JeffBazell said:


> What's the best way to get rid of water spots? Some say diluted vinegar/water but others say the acid in the vinegar is bad for the paint. We have very hard water where I live so even if I squeegie after rinsing, lots of water spots still show up. Thx.


If it's something that happens with every wash then there isn't a whole lot you can do other than a water ionizer or filter system which can both be pricey but will do the trick. To remove the spots you have now I definitely wouldn't use vinegar or anything that acidic. I use this:

Chemical Guys Water Spot Remover - 16 oz | Detailed Image

Also make sure you are washing and drying in the shade so the car is as cool as possible which helps slow the formation of hard water spots.


----------



## YKNWT (Oct 6, 2012)

Yep, Meguiar's all the way. They have a wash/wax spray that doesn't require water that works pretty **** good and is comparably cheap. I try to do the car once a week.


----------



## Spectre0618 (Dec 9, 2012)

*Wax and cleaning materials*

For exterior I used to use the Meguiars 3 step system. I have the Black Granite paint job so I tried Turtle Wax Black and I love it. It's a royal pain in the ass getting the pre-wax and wax off but worth it. Great results. I use Meguiars interior wipes. 

The day I picked it up!








After the Wax:


----------



## titan2782 (Nov 4, 2011)

I use a Kirby vacuum or a dust buster and Armoral wipes to clean. I use a steam cleaner to the engine bay (though it's due for a cleaning now). I vacuum the tweed panels too. Works fine. I have a wife and 2 boys who put their feet on everything.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

titan2782 said:


> I use a Kirby vacuum or a dust buster and Armoral wipes to clean. I use a steam cleaner to the engine bay (though it's due for a cleaning now). I vacuum the tweed panels too. Works fine. I have a wife and 2 boys who put their feet on everything.


Ahhh!!! I grew up with a Kirby. Big 30 yr old clunky stainless steel thing. Have you seem the brave little toaster?


Sent from my iPhone using AutoGuide.com App


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

Meguiars Gold Class car wash shampoo to wash the outside. I usually wipe the floor mat/inside with a damp rag. I really don't have to wipe much with water though, I dust a lot of it using Swiffer dry sweeping cloths. It takes the dust off, doesn't leave any kind of residue, and doesn't scratch the screens and stuff. 

To detail, I usually use 303 Aerospace Protectant on the plastic parts and either Armor All or a tire shine on the tires, depending on how much shine I want.


----------



## titan2782 (Nov 4, 2011)

jblackburn said:


> Ahhh!!! I grew up with a Kirby. Big 30 yr old clunky stainless steel thing. Have you seem the brave little toaster?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using AutoGuide.com App


Still the best vacuum around.


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

Just wondering, has anyone ever tried the WeatherTech's line of auto and cleaning products detailing products, called TechCare? 

TechCare | WeatherTech.com


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

Never Heard of IT ! Tech Care Hah sounds like a Guy has to be a Master cleaner like Chevycruze 2012 or better to consider IT .


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

Anyone doing this?

Best Interior Detailing Tricks: Leather and Plastics - YouTube


----------



## warplane95 (May 29, 2013)

Shampoo: Wolfgang auto bath
Wax: wolfgang fuzion + ppe + dgps
Clay bar: wolfgang 
Snow foam: chemical guys honeydew
Auto finesse: quick detailer
Auto finesse: quick wax
Wolfgang quick sealant
Glass cleaner interior: auto finesse
Glass cleaner exterior: stoner invisible glass
Meguiars all purpose cleaner
Snow foam

I have also:
Duragloss 902 (best shiny shampoo when my car isnt wax) 
Duragloss quick wax

My next big thing will be numatic george and griot garage 6 inch polisher
Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

Anybody ever heard of or used this company's detailing products?! Glossit Online | Gloss-it's Online Store - home


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

Starks8 said:


> Anybody ever heard of or used this company's detailing products?! Glossit Online | Gloss-it's Online Store - home



Nobody?! I guess Gloss-It products aren't the most popular in the detailing world, although I've read some good reviews on it from those who have/do use it. Apparently the Gloss-It Auto Detailing Studio based in Las Vegas is pretty **** legit! Gloss-It Auto Detailing Studio | Auto Detail Products|Las Vegas NV


----------



## trevforever (Feb 20, 2014)

Wheels- Turtle wax platinum wheel and tire
Tires- Meguiars Hot shine tire spray (in a spray can) Makes your tires look amazing
Soap- Anything really lol
Wax- I like turtle wax ice. spray on and rub. Smooth as can be.
I dont do much on the interior because I am very cautious nothing more than a wet microfiber.


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

trevforever said:


> Wheels- Turtle wax platinum wheel and tire
> Tires- Meguiars Hot shine tire spray (in a spray can) Makes your tires look amazing
> Soap- Anything really lol
> Wax- I like turtle wax ice. spray on and rub. Smooth as can be.
> I dont do much on the interior because I am very cautious nothing more than a wet microfiber.


For the interior, especially if you keep it pretty well maintained, Meguiar's Quik Interior Detailer Cleaner is really good. It doesn't leave any high gloss shine or anything like that. It pretty much just cleans and protects while giving the interior that just wiped down look. My wife and I really like using it. MeguiarsDirect.com:Quik Interior Detailer™ Quik Interior Detailer™ , https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S1pe5JXqN1o#t=204


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

Exterior I use Mcquires wash&wax and for interior a bit of ice detailer and a steam cleaner.


----------



## chevycruze2012 (Nov 13, 2012)

MafiaLTZ11 said:


> Being as this is my first new car and most expensive thing i have purchased, I treat this thing better than my gf.
> 
> Am I Ridiculous for buying all Meguiars supplies?
> 
> ...


Hellol Matt here. Im a professional detailer and I use different brands. Although I don't like to say I have a favorite, I do in fact have a soft spot for meguiars. Honestly, most of my arsenal is meguiars lol. I also have detailers pro series, wolfgang car care, pinnacle natural brilliance, stoner, mothers, and 303 aerospace. I don't think your crazy for just buying all meguiars. Meguiars is a **** good brand for the car hobbyist. Tell you what. Not just for you, but for anyone on this board, if you have any questions about detailing, and what advise, or how to's, or product information and recommendation, just PM me and ill be happy to assist you. Thanks In advance. Hope to hear from you guys.


----------



## Daryl (Nov 10, 2013)

Adams

Sent from my Droid Ultra


----------



## chevycruze2012 (Nov 13, 2012)

Never heard of the brand adams. That's a new one to me lol.


----------



## Dragonsys (May 27, 2013)

chevycruze2012 said:


> Never heard of the brand adams. That's a new one to me lol.


Really?
Adam's Premium Car Care - Cleaners, Waxes and Polishes Made in the USA


----------



## chevycruze2012 (Nov 13, 2012)

Yeah. Ive seen and heard off all kinds of other brands but this is a new one to me. Im glad I found a new brand.


----------



## Toothless (Apr 7, 2013)

maven said:


> I use meguiars interior quick detail spray, the exterior detail spray, and their plastic detailer #18 (awesome). My Cobalt has never been waxed, ever, :lol: but on everything else I usually use Meguiars as well, that or Poorboys


I use the quick interior detailer on all of my cars the stuff works great


----------



## chevycruze2012 (Nov 13, 2012)

*I use the meguiars interior quick detailer as well. I hardly use it because I got special towels that wipe off lint, dust and dirt on the plastic. They are expensive. They don't have any chemicals in them, they just have a static type surface that attracts the dust, dirt, or lint to the towel. They are from MicroTex. Walmarts carry them in the detailing isle. I only bought like 3 2 pks because that's all I really needed. *


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

Anybody ever heard of or used Smartwax products? I think it's a sister company of Chemical Guys.

https://www.smartwax-usa.com/


----------



## ALBERTA (Mar 29, 2014)

I use Armor All on the interior. Just the wipes without the protection crap that leaves a residue (and is actually bad for trim). Mainly because they are stated as safe for use on leather. RainX on the windows so water beads off. Meguiars scratch remover on the paint. Works wonders on minor scratches and scuffs. Other than that I am not overly picky. Car wash detergent of any kind for washing regularly.


----------



## danhr (Apr 19, 2014)

I use the cheap stuff (meguiars/mothers) on my car. I have about a grand worth of the good stuff (Adams and Zaino) that I use for the Camaro. 

I usually just wash it off every other week or so. I claybar/polish at least twice a year. Maybe wax about half a dozen times a year. I don't get too crazy with it. It's my dd, it's not a show car. lol.


----------



## chevycruze2012 (Nov 13, 2012)

I have roughly 3 grand of detailing supplies. 

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

chevycruze2012 said:


> I have roughly 3 grand of detailing supplies.
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


Must be nice!


----------



## 88cam (Jul 10, 2012)

Chemical Guys > Adams > AMMO.

Meguiars and Turtle wax are pretty good for off the shelf detailing stuff.

Hard to beat Chemical Guys though. I have a couple hundred dollars worth stuff coming from them in the next couple weeks.


----------



## Jukebox Juliet (Apr 4, 2014)

Agree on Meguiar's. I love their products. 

some of the stuff I use:


California Duster - LOVE this thing so so so so much.
Meguiar's Supreme Shine cloths - LOVE these
Meguiar's Ultimate Quik Detailer - must-have product!
Meguiar's Ultimate Quik Wax - another must-have product!

Meguiar's Wash + Wash mit - I also do the 2 bucket system with grit guards when washing.
Meguiar's Compound, Polish & Black Wax - I use a DA Polisher
Meguiar's drying towels
Meguiar's black plastic restorer
Mothers clay bar
Lexol leather care products
Rain-x
ArmorAll - basic cleaner for interior and wheels


----------



## silver2kws6 (Jul 6, 2013)

303 protectant for rubber seals. With meguirs natural shine for plastic panels in the car.

Outside. Just polished with machine followed by blackfire paint sealant 2 coats. Then meg gold class carnuba. But thats 1 time a year.

Normal routine is wash with grit guard 1 bucket system along with meg soap and every other month or so wax with gold class carnuba to keep sealant in good shape. Works great and hopefully i wont need the clay if the sealant and wax do their job if not then ill probably clay the high stain parts as necessary. Ie: back bumper and behind front fenders and roof. Then re seal and wax.

Its a daily not a show car but still nicer than most ppls dailys so that works for me.
Autogeek.net forum provided me with my current setup. It works for me. Also want a foam gun but thatll wait till x mas

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Nobody (Feb 12, 2012)

Here is my set up. All products work great for my Cruze!


----------



## N8zdad (Mar 23, 2014)

The Meguiars products aren't the cheapest and are certainly not the most expensive out there. Their products perform better than most of the other products I've tried, especially in their price-point. I am a huge fan of their Ultimate Liquid Wax, Ult. Polish and Back to Black. 

I use Dawn dish soap to wash if I want to strip off the old wax, etc. and start with a "clean slate".

To drop 60 bucks on car cleaning supplies is pretty tame and in no way ridiculous. I imagine you'll go back for more stuff sooner than latter.


----------



## silver2kws6 (Jul 6, 2013)

Here is a side shot of my white cruze. Didnt put the carnuba on yet just blackfire. And this was after a wash and driving 400 miles before taking this picture. Hoping to wax next week

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## chevycruze2012 (Nov 13, 2012)

That black fire stuff is good stuff. 

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

Anybody ever heard of and/or used Jax Wax detailing products?! I personally had never heard of it until a couple days ago but it seems like pretty good stuff.

Jax Wax Car Wax, Car Care, & Professional Detailing Products


----------



## iTz SADISTIK (Apr 6, 2014)

Never but what makes it good in your opinion?


Sent from iFail Mobile


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

iTz SADISTIK said:


> Never but what makes it good in your opinion?
> 
> 
> Sent from iFail Mobile


Just from the positive testimonials on their website and across the internet that I've read from those who have used it. Of course, that doesn't mean it's actually any good but the reviews seem to say it's some pretty decent stuff, lol! I guess the only true way to really know for sure is for me or whoever else is curious, is to go buy some, lol!


----------



## ChrisWorldPeace (Jun 24, 2013)

Just looked at the jazz wax website looks pretty good I might order some things 


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## dhpnet (Mar 2, 2014)

About 3 weeks after I bought my car I did a thorough cleaning, used Mother's clay bar and waxed with 3M synthetic wax. I wash it about 3-4 times a week because I go to the beach a lot and the salt spray gets all over the car. Three months later the 3M wax is still beading like it did right after I applied it, it still feels slick, and it still looks great. Seems to last forever.

P.S. I like the 3M synthetic wax because they say it is also a paint sealant that bonds to the paint and blocks out UV and contaminants. It also does not require any buffing. Just apply and wipe off while it is still wet. And, it does not stain your black plastic trim - won't leave white spots on plastic if you accidentally touch the plastic. And I trust the quality of 3M products. They make great products. I would suggest to anyone that you at least try it out once. 

My friend uses Meguiars NXT 2, and it seems to me that it doesn't last as long, is harder to apply, and it stains the black plastic trim if you accidentally get it on the plastic.


----------



## jsusanka (Jan 31, 2011)

I have tried lots of stuff and I always come back to turtle ice, megiuar's, and mothers back to black. I really like ICE detailing spray. Does a nice job IMO. I use megiuar's ultimate wax once or twice a year and turtle ice paste and liquid wax 2 to 4 times a year with a few washes in between using detailing spray. I use meguiar's gold car wash and ice car wash - whatever I have on hand the wife and daughter usually give me one of those for xmas or birthday once a year. I use ice interior spray cleaner on the inside along with turtle wax carpet cleaner with oxy clean on the carpets and seats if they need it.

I also use meguiars or ICE clay bar once a year. I get the same baby smooth result with either one.


----------



## dhpnet (Mar 2, 2014)

I never put anything on the dashboard or interior. I hate how Armor All and stuff like that looks on the interior. I just wipe it down with a damp cloth.


----------



## Aerogeek (Aug 23, 2014)

dhpnet said:


> I never put anything on the dashboard or interior. I hate how Armor All and stuff like that looks on the interior. I just wipe it down with a damp cloth.


For a truly matte finish I suggest Einszett Premium Cockpit for all dash surfaces and gauges. Apply with a microfiber cloth


----------



## dhpnet (Mar 2, 2014)

I'll check it out, thanks. I don't really think dash needs anything though. Please tell me if you think that's not true.


----------



## Tonyb92681 (Aug 2, 2014)

MafiaLTZ11 said:


> Being as this is my first new car and most expensive thing i have purchased, I treat this thing better than my gf.
> 
> Am I Ridiculous for buying all Meguiars supplies?
> 
> ...


(In case I already replied, I apologize; I can't keep track)

I love meguiars stuff. I am trying the new turtle wax ICE car wash stuff, and I'll report on that when I have more time. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Aerogeek (Aug 23, 2014)

dhpnet said:


> I'll check it out, thanks. I don't really think dash needs anything though. Please tell me if you think that's not true.


In the past I would just wipe down the dash with a damp cloth as I wasn't keen on the results from armor all...but after using Einszett Cockpit the dash is like brand new, clean and remains lint/dust free for awhile + a matte finish.


----------

